# Sphagnum moss cheap at B&Q



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Sphagnum moss cheap at B&Q, just returned from the Cardiff branch where they are selling it off @ 50p a pack, thought it worth a mention.
Dave


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

damn con at my b&q. cost us £1.72 yesterday for a pack and that was apparently reduced in b&q


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I have stock piled some what ! they looked at me a bit odd at the check out with a trolly full of the stuff :gasp:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

what size pack is it.just looked on their website and not there


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

white said:


> what size pack is it.just looked on their website and not there


its in the gardening section of my b&q. no pack weight or size written on it but it weighs 600 grams. its fresh moist stuff, not the dry brick you buy online


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Is this the one at Culverhouse Cross? Might have a lookie-see when I go to get my Aubiose.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

:whistling2: i work at B&Q and got 5 bags for 25p each,


----------



## helen_s (May 24, 2009)

best i get me bum back up b&q


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

helen_s said:


> best i get me bum back up b&q


 indeed and while your at it buy a new kitchen:whistling2:


----------

